# best rc brand



## backyardbasher11 (Aug 10, 2012)

please tell me what rc brand is best for electric


----------



## crazyXkid (Jun 16, 2012)

All depends on what you are doing with your rc. 

Bashing: Traxxas.
Racing: Associated, or ofna has some good ones. 
All around (both racing and bashing) HPI

This is just my expirience with RC's I guarentee everyone else has a different opinion. There really isn't an overall best. 

I will say, traxxas has A++++ customer support. They can be good on track but track a lot of money and work to get them to the point of something like an associated. 

HPI (blitz) is very durable and stands up to some crazy bashing. It was also great on the track. Not quite as good as associated but close. 



If you want a better answer, then tell us exactly what you'll be doing with RC's Then we might be able to narrow it down to what exact truck you should get. Also your budget and expirience.


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

The best imo is what has the best support in your area. Kyosho and tamyia make some nice cars, but if your lhs does carry suport parts you're waiting for parts when you break it. As far as bashing traxxas make some great cars and trucks.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bashing: Traxxas hands down. These trucks can take a beating, and can be made to race pretty well too.

For straight up racing: Associated, Losi, HPI, Kyosho, Ofna, Durango are ones that come to mind.

I will agree with Traxxas customer support. A++ The others aren't to bad, but can be confusing at times esp on the phone.

All depends on what you want to do with them.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

backyardbasher11 said:


> please tell me what rc brand is best for electric


Asking that question is like asking what is the best full size car. You will get as many answers as there are people reading this post.

What kind of vehicle do you like? Are you going to race? What vehicles do you local hobby shop support for parts and accessories. How much can you afford. These are all questions you need to ask yourself and look into as you make the decision to buy.

Instead of what brand, I would as you, what style of vehicle would you like? 
There are many different things to consider, like where you are going to drive the vehicle. If you want to go OFF Road in the grass or dirt. How much room do you have to run it?
These are good start points.

Hope this helps.


----------

